# Need help finding a bag



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

Hey guys I'm looking for a smallish (18" or shorter) bag that will hold a lot of hand tools. Lots of screwdrivers and cutters and strippers, etc.


----------



## That's It? (Aug 31, 2011)

SparkYZ said:


> Hey guys I'm looking for a smallish (18" or shorter) bag that will hold a lot of hand tools. Lots of screwdrivers and cutters and strippers, etc.


 Open top or doctor bag style? And what type of material?


----------



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

either style. Nylon preferably. Space in my truck toolbox is at a premium so I need to organize better.


----------



## That's It? (Aug 31, 2011)

Well right now I have this It holds a **** ton of tools. You can always go with the tried and true veto xl. I've never heard anyone complain about it.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I've had a CLC 1539 for a while, it't held up well. Its 18" long, fits in my saddle box well. Plenty of organization for stuff and you can see what's there and what isn't.


----------



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> I've had a CLC 1539 for a while, it't held up well. Its 18" long, fits in my saddle box well. Plenty of organization for stuff and you can see what's there and what isn't.


I had a bag like that. I need something smaller. I typically work out of my truck, so I have a power tool bag, hand tool bag, tool belt, and a canvas bucket for the days worth of tools.

Oh and that's exactly how my cart looks at the end of the day...especially with the dr pepper can....


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

Not what I thought this was going to be about.


----------



## That's It? (Aug 31, 2011)

gold said:


> Not what I thought this was going to be about.


 For that I gotta make a call but you can't be there my friend doesn't trust new people


----------



## undeadwiring (Feb 9, 2010)

This is what I got I think it fits well holds a lot too.
http://www.acetoolonline.com/CLC-1132-Tool-Backpack-p/clc-1132.htm


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

My 11" CLC. My main bag which is for drivers and cutters etc...


----------



## Firefighter102 (Dec 7, 2011)

Not sure if anyone mentioned it yet but I am a huge fan of the Duluth Trading
Company bags, I have the Big House", I have a socket set, nut driver set, screw drivers, drill, battery, charger, rotosplot, two meters, gear wrench set, hammer, pliers, Tin snips.

Holds all that wonderfully with room to
Spare, granted I am a young apprentice who has a fetish for tools, but the journeyman I work with has the same
Bag his is a little lighter

, it's bigger then the CLC bags but there is a crazy number of pockets and i Absolutley love it. Worth every cent. Also keeps the wandering eyes from your new klien level.

http://www.duluthtrading.com/store/mens/mens-workshop/tool-bags-tool-belts/tool-bags/22201.aspx


----------



## rexowner (Apr 12, 2008)

The Klein guy was showing these at the supply house:









It is 19" - maybe above your 18" limit.

Did not look horrible - 78 pockets and seemingly well thought
out. The bottom was some kind of solid plastic like the Veto,
although i am sure someone will sh*t on it.

http://www.service.kleintools.com/Tools/PRD/Category/Tradesman%20Pro%20Organizers%20TOOLBAGS-TRADEPRO/Product/55417-18


----------



## zawala (Jul 30, 2009)

I have an Ideal bag Part #35-975. It's leather,fairly compact, and holds lots of tools. It's a bit pricey around $200,but you will never have to buy another bag.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I was gonna reply "take my wife please !" but then I saw this was about tool bags.


----------



## jredwood301 (Feb 8, 2009)

This is the bag that i have. 
*Husky 18 in. Large Mouth Bag with Tool Wall*




















I had this one but it had to much space which means more tools and that equals one heavy a** bag!! 
*CLC Custom Leather Craft CLC Custom Leather Craft 201-1539 18 Inch Multi-Compartment Tool Carrier *


----------



## Flectric (Nov 19, 2011)

That's It? said:


> Well right now I have this It holds a **** ton of tools. You can always go with the tried and true veto xl. I've never heard anyone complain about it.


I am one who is not a fan of the Veto, I have a XL. And for the price it just was not worth it. First off the thing is heavy empty, the rubber grip burns when holding to long, most of the pockets are useless ( those little ones up front mostly and the side wall hanging ones. ) And the space in front of the pockets is not sized for tools, I had to squeeze a hammer down there. The quality is top notch ( especially for something made in china ) no doubt, some features are great but never buy one without looking at it before hand. 
I have mine for sale on the sales/trade threads.


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

I just picked up a rolling box....about 24x18x14. Holds my 11x11 CLC bag loadesdwith the basic day to day stuff but also holds all the extra stuff that I don't use quite as much. The only thing I see I need to do is get a couple more canvas bags like I already have. 

I got the box partly to eliminate a doctors bag I have and partly to make it faster and easier to grab all my stuff. The bag is about 5 years old, getting a hole or two, worn out, and just not enough space so it needed to go. I work construction so anything that saves me steps is OK in my book. A crew of us are starting from the beginning a new hospital addition on Monday, so good a time as any to see how I like a change up.


----------

